# Thank You RCBS



## JCummings (Jan 8, 2008)

Just a quick plug for RCBS.
I decided to try shooting some wadcutters in my new S&W 686.
My RCBS die set came with RN & SWC seater stems.
Looked around the internet & could not find a WC seater stem.
I called RCBS and they are sending me one for FREE.
I felt that deserved an "attaboy" so here it is.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good Deal....:smt023


----------



## series70guy (Jan 16, 2008)

*wadcutters*

I love shooting wadcutters in my .357 Python. What load are you using? I had an 80 year old friend tell me about them for my .357 and haven't quit loading them since.

Tim


----------



## JCummings (Jan 8, 2008)

Tim:
I haven't worked up a load yet as I'm still waiting on the die.
I have been using AA #7 and titegroup with other bullets.
Both work well.I'll try those and probably some Bullseye loads too.


----------



## n5odj (Jan 30, 2008)

+1 for RCBS being a class act company. I've screwed up several reloading press/die parts due to my own stupidity. Each time, I contacted RCBS, fully expecting to pay for a replacement part. They won't take my money & quickly send out a replacement part. I will definately plug this company & continue buying their stuff. Proud to be a RCBS customer & highly recommend them.

Robert in Tennessee


----------

